# Does anyone have any information on this camera?



## PKPhotography3100 (May 5, 2013)

So recently my grandfather passed away so we were looking through his stuff and my family know I'm into photography big time, so my dad came to me and handed me a camera. It was a mirrorless Time Magazine camera, with an external charge flash on it, it has a 50mm non-removal lens on it and it takes 35mm film as usual. But when I went home I lowly lightened my room and opened the film door to see what kind of film would be exposed when I opened it and the film was newer looking like mid 80s, but it wasn't like any kodak film or anything that new. If you can give me a link or just help me out it would be great.

Thank You,
Preston Kellenberger.


----------



## David444 (May 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2013)

"Time Magazine camera"...yeah...those were novelties. There was even a fake Canon camera made in that style...those things came from infomercials on TV.


----------



## jrizal (May 7, 2013)

Is this the one you are talking about?

Time Magazine Camera: Poor Man's Holga 135? - Lomography

Time Magazine Camera - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia

The Original Time Camera

Fair Angels - A Photoblog: Lavec Plastic Camera from Time Magazine circa 1981


----------



## cgw (May 7, 2013)

Didn't those squirt water, too?


----------

